
Show HN: The Solar System in 10kb - mfluderx
https://a-k-apart.com/gallery/The-Solar-System
======
brudgers
Direct link to demo: [https://the-solar-
system-10kapart2016.azurewebsites.net/](https://the-solar-
system-10kapart2016.azurewebsites.net/)

Repository:
[https://github.com/mfluderx/TheSolarSystem](https://github.com/mfluderx/TheSolarSystem)

------
marvindanig
I made a few like these for my book [1] a while back, never completed it
though... :(

[1] [https://bubbl.in/book/the-solar-system-by-marvin-
danig/1](https://bubbl.in/book/the-solar-system-by-marvin-danig/1)

